# GrubHub missions?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It seems like GrubHub is copying Uber's style of getting cheap labor. Hopefully they start offering boost pay.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Have y'all seen these things? It's ridiculous. In my market, they're offering a dollar extra for deliveries completed between 11 p.m. and 12 am. I'm like, who the hell is going to do that.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Have y'all seen these things? It's ridiculous. In my market, they're offering a dollar extra for deliveries completed between 11 p.m. and 12 am. I'm like, who the hell is going to do that.


I haven't seen a single mission yet. Not even a bad one.


----------

